

Why node.js disappoints me - bensummers
http://eflorenzano.com/blog/post/why-node-disappoints-me/

======
smoody
title should read something like "why the open source libraries written for
node.js disappoint me"

fyi, check out a new realtime framework for node:
<http://github.com/LearnBoost/nodestream>

